# 4th of July Weekend Ride



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Spent 4th of July Weekend at Fat Daddy's ATV Park in Waycross, Ga. It was my last ride in Fl/Ga before I move to Texas. We had a blast and I'm definitely gonna miss riding with these folks. 

Definitely gonna miss seing stuff like this on the highway, lol.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice! What part of Texas you moving to? We have that kinda stuff on the highways around here too. Houston Area. And a few places to ride also that look like that.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll be moving back home to DFW.


----------

